# I do not blame Wilson. Worst play call in the history OF SPORTS.



## Theowl32 (Feb 2, 2015)

They have a time out, 26 seconds from the one yard line. The Pats and Belichick mysteriously not calling a time out. Basically representing that they are going to let them score, keep their time outs for Brady to have a shot to get into FG range.

Hey Carroll, double tight ends, run it 3 times from one yard with beast. Not really hard and no time to call for a pass into the center where ALL THE FUCKING DEFENDERS ARE.

Holy shit. It was not a bad pass, it was a good play by the DB. Wilson was not off target, the DB jumped the route.

Has to be the stupidest play call in the history of sports. Not the super bowl. Not in football. In all of sports. Considering the situation, what the other team is representing, and what the Seahawks have (the best short yardage back in the NFL).


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 2, 2015)

I couldn't believe it. You need 3 feet, you have 3 downs to get it, and you have the perfect player to use to get it, and instead of going with him you throw a risky pass in the heart of the defense.
Couldn't have been stupider.

Darrell Bevell should be looking for a new team by the end of the day. Maybe some Pop Warner team will pick him up.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> They have a time out, 26 seconds from the one yard line. The Pats and Belichick mysteriously not calling a time out. Basically representing that they are going to let them score, keep their time outs for Brady to have a shot to get into FG range.
> 
> Hey Carroll, double tight ends, run it 3 times from one yard with beast. Not really hard and no time to call for a pass into the center where ALL THE FUCKING DEFENDERS ARE.
> 
> ...



Yup, the Pats won fair and square, didn't they?    They won the Superbowl.  Guess what that means?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I couldn't believe it. You need 3 feet, you have 3 downs to get it, and you have the perfect player to use to get it, and instead of going with him you throw a risky pass in the heart of the defense.
> Couldn't have been stupider.
> 
> Darrell Bevell should be looking for a new team by the end of the day. Maybe some Pop Warner team will pick him up.




  I see you've been making your crying rounds.  Too bad, so sad.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 2, 2015)

Fancy Play Syndrome


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> They have a time out, 26 seconds from the one yard line. The Pats and Belichick mysteriously not calling a time out. Basically representing that they are going to let them score, keep their time outs for Brady to have a shot to get into FG range.
> 
> Hey Carroll, double tight ends, run it 3 times from one yard with beast. Not really hard and no time to call for a pass into the center where ALL THE FUCKING DEFENDERS ARE.
> 
> ...



I need you to answer this one, Owl.  Last night I didn't watch the game but midway through I checked the online update report and it said Seahawks had a 10 point lead.  24-14  - I checked again and it was still 24- 14.   At that time there was less than 8 minutes left in the game I believe.   So tell me this.   Is it possible that the game was fixed?  You say the Pats & their coachj mysteriously didn't call a time out.  The next guy here says they purposely made the worst decision - a decision no professional obviously would have made - yet they make it and lose the game.  On purpose?   The NFL.  Is it that crooked and how many team members would it take to do such a thing?  Two?  Three?  Would the coach have to know about it?  I'm praying the truth comes out about this because I do not believe what happened was on the up and up last night.  Not by a long shot.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I couldn't believe it. You need 3 feet, you have 3 downs to get it, and you have the perfect player to use to get it, and instead of going with him you throw a risky pass in the heart of the defense.
> Couldn't have been stupider.
> 
> Darrell Bevell should be looking for a new team by the end of the day. Maybe some Pop Warner team will pick him up.



There you have it.  You say they needed 3 feet, they had 3 downs to get it and the perfect player to use to get it but they don't do it.  Instead you throw the game away by making a risky pass. In a Superbowl game?

  Couldn't have been stupider?  Or the person who threw the game was told to do it.  My husband said the Superbowl is worth millions and millions of dollars and he believes if they left the Patriots in after catching them deflating footballs - it was because they had it fixed for them to win it.   How would one accomplish that?  With money?  No.  Maybe they threatened their family members (Speaking of the Seahawks), loved ones.  Whatever happened I am praying for the truth to be exposed about it because I believe something is not right here.  Something is definitely wrong with this picture.  The good news is........the truth always comes out in the end.  Always.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > They have a time out, 26 seconds from the one yard line. The Pats and Belichick mysteriously not calling a time out. Basically representing that they are going to let them score, keep their time outs for Brady to have a shot to get into FG range.
> ...



No. I don't think they could have beat the Seahawks in a fair and square game without the NFL stepping in to fix it for them. Something isn't right about last night. I think the Seahawks layed down at the end because they were told to.  Who knows how dirty the NFL is?  I do not believe that they made a wrong decision on that play - I believe they were forced into it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



Oh please, stop your bellyaching.  The Patriots won fair and square.  They came back from a 10 point deficit because they are a GOOD team.  Period.  Obviously this is true, or GOD would have stepped in, correct?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > They have a time out, 26 seconds from the one yard line. The Pats and Belichick mysteriously not calling a time out. Basically representing that they are going to let them score, keep their time outs for Brady to have a shot to get into FG range.
> ...



It was the Seahawks that made bad decisions.  The Patriots happened to intercept them in the end zone to take over on downs and win the game Jeri.  Maybe you should stop talking about that which you know nothing?  Hmm?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 2, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Has to be the stupidest play call in the history of sports. Not the super bowl. Not in football. In all of sports. Considering the situation, what the other team is representing, and what the Seahawks have (the best short yardage back in the NFL).


What's the possibility that politics decided that call? Beast isn't exactly a poster child for jumping through corporate hoops, and Russell Wilson is a poster child for the image the league wants to project. How likely is it Seattle "knew" they were going to win and didn't want Lynch to go to Disneyland?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

God, you guys are so stupid.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Hmm.  One reason for this could be the FACT that Pete Carroll is a mediocre coach at best.  I remember he coached the Pats for a short time.  We got rid of him quickly.  Lol.  He certainly isn't the HOF level coach that Bill Belichick is.    And your coach is a BIG part of your team.  Lol.  Cry babies.


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 2, 2015)

So here's the real story.  The Football Gods wanted New England to win.  The bullshit catch near the end that put Seattle in position to win was an affront to the Football Gods.  So they planted a self-destruct mole into the brains of the Seattle Head Coach and Offensive Coordinator.

And you all saw the result.

The team that was pre-ordained to win, won.  End of story.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 2, 2015)

"*Peter Clay "Pete" Carroll* (born September 15, 1951) is the head coach and executive vice president of the Seattle Seahawks of the National Football League (NFL). He is a former head coach of the New York Jets, theNew England Patriots, and the University of Southern California (USC) Trojans. Carroll is one of only three football coaches who have won both a Super Bowl and a college football national championship (the others are Jimmy Johnson and Barry Switzer).[2]"
Pete Carroll - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 2, 2015)

No, I do not think it was a a fix. That is getting a little ridiculous imo. Russell Wilson is a Tim Tebow type in that is he as straight as a grizzly's dick. He is a devout Christian and I do not think he would willfully take part in a fix. 

The simple fact is Pete Carroll and Bevel could screw up a 3 car Haitian funeral. All we would be talking about today, if they chose to run beast 3 times from the one, is the unreal catch that got them down there. Cause the Seahawks would have won. Then again, if Brady had 20 seconds and all 3 time outs, you never know. You get the point. No way do the Patriots stop Beast from 1 yard 3 times. No way.  

There is a saying. When you go to the dance, you dance with the woman who brought you. The beast is the best short yardage back in the NFL. He was having an outstanding game and was in line to be MVP. 

Tom Brady earned it, but I think Eddleman should have been MVP. I mean Brady made a lot of dink and dunk passes. His stats were very good, but he did not make too many difficult passes.  He threw 2 ints, one of which was a very ill advised pick in the red zone. 

They earned it, and I do not think it was fix. That is going a bit over the top. I do think they are a team and an organization that tries to find ways to skirt the rules, and sometimes flat out break the rules. They do make me a bit sick in that regard.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> So here's the real story.  The Football Gods wanted New England to win.  The bullshit catch near the end that put Seattle in position to win was an affront to the Football Gods.  So they planted a self-destruct mole into the brains of the Seattle Head Coach and Offensive Coordinator.
> 
> And you all saw the result.
> 
> The team that was pre-ordained to win, won.  End of story.



  Blessed be the Patriots.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2015)

It was not a bad idea to throw a pass, but the pass they chose was just idiotic

With 20 sec and one timeout they might not have had time to rush three times. A pass gives you three plays. But to throw a pass in traffic with the chance to pick, deflect or force a fumble was stupid

Eveyone expected the ball to go to Lynch. A play action to Lynch up the gut with Wilson rolling to his left with an option to run or throw to the sideline or back of the endzone had a better chance of success
If it failed, you could have run Lynch two times


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 2, 2015)

*How Dave Zirin saw it:*
"Hard fought, often brilliant game overshadowed by what will go down as the worst coaching decision in the history of sports."
Dave Zirin on Twitter Hard fought often brilliant game overshadowed by what will go down as the worst coaching decision in the history of sports.


----------



## gipper (Feb 2, 2015)

That play call was dumb.  Just give the ball to Lynch and game over...Seahawks win.  Crazy dumb play call.

It is almost like they did not want Lynch to get the winning touchdown.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> It was not a bad idea to throw a pass, but the pass they chose was just idiotic
> 
> With 20 sec and one timeout they might not have had time to rush three times. A pass gives you three plays. But to throw a pass in traffic with the chance to pick, deflect or force a fumble was stupid
> 
> ...



The QB did that a lot during the game, I noticed.  He just lobbed the ball really high up in the air, and his receivers would go up and get them.  Arrington could have had a better game, I think.  If Arrington was better, he probably could have intercepted the ball a few times.  He's not one of my favorite players.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

I think the Seahawks QB was LUCKY that he was not intercepted more the way he just lobs the ball in the air.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 2, 2015)

This situation is where Wilson needs to get the play call in his earpiece, look at the sidelines, shake his head "NO" and run the play he should KNOW that they ought to run..... the same one they ran on the play before.


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 2, 2015)

gipper said:


> That play call was dumb.  Just give the ball to Lynch and game over...Seahawks win.  Crazy dumb play call.
> 
> It is almost like they did not want Lynch to get the winning touchdown.



He does have a contract coming up and they will be needing to make a business decision. They will not be able to keep both Lynch and Wilson. 

How would they justify not signing the SB MVP if Lynch scores? Cause Lynch would have been the hands down MVP. However, if Wilson does complete the TD pass, then Wilson is MVP. They have every intention as they should to pay Wilson big money. 

Lynch has been in the league for a while and RBs wear down fast. He is getting close to that place where RBs all of a sudden fall off. 

All of that said, I doubt they were thinking all of these things within the 45 second play clock. They made a dumb decision. They lost the SB and the coaches deserve the ridicule.


----------



## Anathema (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Blessed be the Patriots.



Only by the scoundrels at NFL headquarters in New York. The day will come when they will have to account for the stains on their Souls, and the punishment will be extreme.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Anathema said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Blessed be the Patriots.
> ...



  Patriots won the Superbowl.  They are the BEST team.


----------



## gipper (Feb 2, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > That play call was dumb.  Just give the ball to Lynch and game over...Seahawks win.  Crazy dumb play call.
> ...


Agreed.

Seattle lost the SB due to stupidity.  Pats won it because of a bad coaching decision.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2015)

gipper said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


 
And a Seattle Defense that couldn't protect a ten point fourth quarter lead


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

gipper said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Well, you both would be wrong.  The Patriots came up from a 10 point deficit.  There were a few times where your QB made some mistakes, and if we had someone better than stupid Arrington covering, that ball WOULD have been intercepted.  So we made a couple of bad coaching decisions as well, one was keeping Arrington on that guy he was covering because he was sucking it.  They should have at least double covered that guy.  

That interception by the rookie in the end zone was no guarantee.  If your guys were THAT great, your guy would have CAUGHT that ball in the end zone and won the game.  Well, guess what?  Lol.    You lost.  We won fair and square with better coaching and talent apparently.  Suck on that, sore loser.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

gipper said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Your guy was intercepted by a 21-year-old rookie in the end zone.


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah, they won. Good for them. They earned it. Put themselves in position. Of course, every dynasty has at least ONE signature win where there was no doubt. For instance, in the 49ers 5 SB wins, they had a 55-10 win, a 38-16 win, and a 49-26 win. 

The Cowboys certainly had decisive wins in the SBs. 

The Pats won 3 SBs by 3 points and last night by 4 points. People say their losses were flukey and they could be 6 and 0 in the SBs. Well, I could say they could be 0-6 in the SBs. 

Just saying.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



Just saying what?  Nonsense?  Okay.  Lol.  Well thanks for your insincere congratulations, not that I expected any better.


----------



## gipper (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


I am not a fan of either team.

Bad coaching call gave the win to NE.  It happens.  It does not mean the Pats are unworthy champions.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



That's just not true because there was no guarantee your guy would not catch that ball and that our rookie would intercept it.  It was not just because of a bad call.  Lol.  That's the way the ball bounces.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

IF the guy for the Seahawks had caught that ball in the end zone, we wouldn't even be having this discussion.  Lol.  So, because he couldn't catch it and was intercepted, the only reason why the Pats won is because of a "bad call."  That's bogus.  The Pats won because they are a good team.  They came back from a deficit, they kept the game close, and if they had someone better covering that big guy (what's his name for the hawks) than Arrington, that ball SHOULD have been intercepted a few more times IMO.  Also, the bobbling ball catch by the Seahawks . . . . we could call THAT lucky.


----------



## gipper (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> IF the guy for the Seahawks had caught that ball in the end zone, we wouldn't even be having this discussion.  Lol.  So, because he couldn't catch it and was intercepted, the only reason why the Pats won is because of a "bad call."  That's bogus.  The Pats won because they are a good team.  They came back from a deficit, they kept the game close, and if they had someone better covering that big guy (what's his name for the hawks) than Arrington, that ball SHOULD have been intercepted a few more times IMO.  Also, the bobbling ball catch by the Seahawks . . . . we could call THAT lucky.


It was a bad play call.  Lynch was pounding the Pats.  Why throw the ball into a crowd, when you are one yard from a TD?  It was a dumb call...just admit it.  Admitting this fact does not denigrate the Pats.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 2, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> They have a time out, 26 seconds from the one yard line. The Pats and Belichick mysteriously not calling a time out. Basically representing that they are going to let them score, keep their time outs for Brady to have a shot to get into FG range.
> 
> Hey Carroll, double tight ends, run it 3 times from one yard with beast. Not really hard and no time to call for a pass into the center where ALL THE FUCKING DEFENDERS ARE.
> 
> ...


I don't know about that.

Nick Saban trying to avoid OT with Auburn, and sending in a shit kicker for a long shot FG, only to have it returned over 100 yards was a pretty bad call too.

And Les Miles has so many I will not even bore you with them.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > IF the guy for the Seahawks had caught that ball in the end zone, we wouldn't even be having this discussion.  Lol.  So, because he couldn't catch it and was intercepted, the only reason why the Pats won is because of a "bad call."  That's bogus.  The Pats won because they are a good team.  They came back from a deficit, they kept the game close, and if they had someone better covering that big guy (what's his name for the hawks) than Arrington, that ball SHOULD have been intercepted a few more times IMO.  Also, the bobbling ball catch by the Seahawks . . . . we could call THAT lucky.
> ...



Pounding them?  If anything, HE was lucky on a few plays, and like I said, if it weren't for stupid Arrington, that ball would have been intercepted.  Arrington isn't all that great and I don't know why the Pats don't get rid of him.  So we have made our own mistakes but you STILL got intercepted in the end zone by a rookie!  Lol.  THAT was not due to the bad call, no matter how much you want it to be.  Our guy OUT PLAYED your guy in the end zone.  He beat him and got the ball.  Whether or not you like the call (because it failed) is of little consequence.  If your guy had caught it, you wouldn't be complaining.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

The QB for the Seahawks is over rated obviously.  His receivers deserve most of the credit.  He could have been easily intercepted multiple times with the way he just lobs the ball in the air and hopes for the best.  A few times, it almost looked like a hail mary.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 2, 2015)

People are really upset over this shit lol.

Worst call ever? Funny stuff these emotions people are having


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



How is that possible if the Seahawks threw the game out of fear, a threat, intimidation made by those in powerful positions inside or outside the NFL?  If they were not willing to trust God they would not be willing to hold onto that 10 point lead they had.  They would throw it away.  Would that be God's fault?    Did God give us all a free will or didn't he? 

Furthermore........

  Tell me, Chris, if you were given the gift of salvation and decided to throw it away for a few fleeting years of fame in Hollywood and bow down to Satan - would that be God's responsibility or your own that you ended up in hell?  Get the point?  Free will is free will but you'll answer in the end.  So will those who were behind something very devious concerning this Superbowl game.  The truth will eventually come out.  It always does.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Quit acting like a nut Jeri.  The Patriots won the game fair and square.  The Seahawks were intercepted in the end zone.  The Pats came back from a 10 point deficit and did not let the Seahawks score again.  I watched the entire game (unlike yourself).  

YOU were the one who said that if the Patriots were cheaters, GOD would intervene and would not ALLOW them to win.  Well, that is not what happened now, is it?   

Now, you are starting to sound as if you have some hatred in your heart.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 2, 2015)

Let's get a grip guys, the Seahawks gave up. A 10 point lead in six minutes. Brady was on fire. 

Seattle gets to the one yard line with 26 seconds left, Brady is on fire. They have three plays to punch it into the end zone. They are concerned with three time outs Brady will get New England in to field goal range, remember Seattle's game in the playoffs in Atlanta. They game Atlanta to much time and lost the game. 

So, you take one play and if it falls into the end zone, they have eaten time off the clock and give it to Lynch on the next play to punch it in, leaving less time on the clock for Brady to work with.

If Seattle completes the pass, this would have been a great call, just like the pass at halftime to Matthews. Great call because it worked. terrible call if it doesn't. 

On Thursday the Patriots practiced defense for that EXACT same play and Butler got burned. When the time came, Browner reminded Butler about the Thursday practice, this time Butler did it right. 

All you people complaining about the bad play call don't understand the game and are very emotional. The fact is the play call was not bad, the result was. Had it been caught, had it not been intercepted, had it fallen in the end zone, nobody, not a one of you would ever question it. You would have watched Lynch march in a play later and Brady would have had less time to march down the field. Butler made a great play, he help seal what was a great game for the Patriots, they dominated for three quarters and Seattle almost won. 

Belichick love him or hate him, I hate him, but he is a great coach.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Let's get a grip guys, the Seahawks gave up. A 10 point lead in six minutes. Brady was on fire.
> 
> Seattle gets to the one yard line with 26 seconds left, Brady is on fire. They have three plays to punch it into the end zone. They are concerned with three time outs Brady will get New England in to field goal range, remember Seattle's game in the playoffs in Atlanta. They game Atlanta to much time and lost the game.
> 
> ...



Exactly.    The fact is, the game was close enough that it hung on a pass in the end zone, and the Seahawks got beat fair and square.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I have no hatred in my heart.  I pray the Patriots will one day tell the truth about all the cheating they were involved in. (unconfessed sin will not profit them) There were far too many stories about it for it not to have been true.  I pray for their salvation.  I still believe there is more to this story and one day we will learn the full truth of the matter.  As for you, Chris?  Your denial that the Patriots were cheating says a lot about you.  If you are alright with people who win by cheating - deflating footballs and such - what else are you alright with?    You need to examine your own heart.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Seriously? New England dominated for three quarters and almost lost. Nobody threw the game, do you know how tough it would be to script Kearse's catch or the interception? You are being seriously crazy. 

Why would you script Manning getting blown out last year? How would it ever help the NFL and their image. 

Please stop, you are sounding looney.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



No, I don't think so Jeri.  That would be you.  You yourself stated that if the Patriots had cheated, God would not allow them to win the Superbowl.  Well, they won the Superbowl, and you are STILL bad mouthing them.  And what does that say about your God?  Just knock it off.  You don't even WATCH the games and you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 2, 2015)

Really you are exonerating _Russell Wilson_ for that play?
He didn't have to try to force the ball in there, he could have just as well lobed it into the endzone.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2015)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > IF the guy for the Seahawks had caught that ball in the end zone, we wouldn't even be having this discussion.  Lol.  So, because he couldn't catch it and was intercepted, the only reason why the Pats won is because of a "bad call."  That's bogus.  The Pats won because they are a good team.  They came back from a deficit, they kept the game close, and if they had someone better covering that big guy (what's his name for the hawks) than Arrington, that ball SHOULD have been intercepted a few more times IMO.  Also, the bobbling ball catch by the Seahawks . . . . we could call THAT lucky.
> ...


 
I agree

It was not just that they threw a pass but threw one into traffic. If they wanted to pass, run play action to Lynch and watch Wilson walk into the endzone


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 2, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Really you are exonerating _Russell Wilson_ for that play?
> He didn't have to try to force the ball in there, he could have just as well lobed it into the endzone.



It was the right play, the WR was open. It was a decent enough throw, however that play should not have been the play call. It is firing right into the teeth of a defense that is already crowded do to where they were on the field. 

It was suppose to be a pick play and it was jumped by the DB who made an outstanding play.


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 2, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Let's get a grip guys, the Seahawks gave up. A 10 point lead in six minutes. Brady was on fire.
> 
> Seattle gets to the one yard line with 26 seconds left, Brady is on fire. They have three plays to punch it into the end zone. They are concerned with three time outs Brady will get New England in to field goal range, remember Seattle's game in the playoffs in Atlanta. They game Atlanta to much time and lost the game.
> 
> ...



You think you know so much about the game, when virtually every prognosticator (including ex NFL players like Steve Young) say it was a ridiculous call. Utterly and completely inexcusable to risk that play with that throw in that situation with Marshawn Lynch who was having an outstanding game against a defense that was indeed gassed considering the time of the game. 

BTW, the Patriots defense was ranked 32nd in the NFL in that situation. 

You want to battle football wits with me nits? Lets go at it. Better bring a gun. Cause so far you are using a knife in a gun fight.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 2, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Let's get a grip guys, the Seahawks gave up. A 10 point lead in six minutes. Brady was on fire.
> ...



Lynch has carried the ball five times this year from the one and scored once. 109 throws were thrown at the one yard this season, that was the first interception. 

I think the call was bad, but if the play didn't result in a turnover and Lynch scores on the next play, no one and I mean no one, not even you would even mention it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> They have a time out, 26 seconds from the one yard line. The Pats and Belichick mysteriously not calling a time out. Basically representing that they are going to let them score, keep their time outs for Brady to have a shot to get into FG range.
> 
> Hey Carroll, double tight ends, run it 3 times from one yard with beast. Not really hard and no time to call for a pass into the center where ALL THE FUCKING DEFENDERS ARE.
> 
> ...



im convinced carrol was paid to throw this game.its the ONLY thing that makes any sense why he did not run lynch in for the winning touchdown.the pats don't have that good a run defense,they had them on their heels.run the god damn fucking football,use your best weapon.carrol is no better than pete rose.he throws games.i never took stock in the cheating thing at USC now I believe every word of it.


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 2, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



What situations were those plays called from the one? Was it late in the 4th quarter when the defense was gassed against a defense that was ranked 31st in the NFL in short yardage situations? 

Also, I am not even saying that a pass play is that bad. It was the particular pass play that was called. Everyone knows Russell Wilson is short. That means his ability to throw slants is lesser than most QBs. 

He ran 5 play action passes on the 3rd downs in the game and he converted all of them. 

Again, stats are like bikinis. What they reveal is suggestive, what they conceal is vital. There was no guarantee Lynch would have ran it in from 1 yard. 

I am thinking if they ran it twice, perhaps 3 times considering they had a timeout, there is no way the Pats hold him considering how tired they were at that time of the game. Late in the 4th, the defense is tired to say the least. Now, try being tired while trying to tackle beastmode and keeping him from getting one yard. Good luck.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 2, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



If the pass went incomplete then they had Lynch at the one for two plays and given the Patriots less time to get with in FG range and Seattle's defense in the 4th was not good, the Patriots had 14 points in under 6 minutes. Carroll is an envelope pusher and that is what makes him a great coach. He lost with this one, look at what Wilson has done the last three years, I wouldn't bet against him and if they had another game against NE, I'd still pick Seattle. They were dominated in three quarters and almost won.


----------



## gipper (Feb 2, 2015)

Lynch had 102 yards on 24 carriers...or about 4 yards a carrier.  Not too shabby.  The guy is a load.  The chances of stopping him from getting one yard, has to be very low.

Now the throw that was intercepted, chases of failure has to be a lot higher.  Why risk it in the biggest game and biggest play of the year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Let's get a grip guys, the Seahawks gave up. A 10 point lead in six minutes. Brady was on fire.
> ...



yeah that was an understatement that it was a ridiculous call.It was easily the most asinine call I have ever seen carrol make..al michales and chris Collingsworth were flabbergasted,they could not believe it.it makes perfect sense though if he threw the game and knowing carrols history at USC,I don't put it past him.

don't forget as I talked about over on my thread,he also stopped sending the house blitzing everyone which was working and did not throw the red flag on that  obvious pass interference call against them when he had plenty of timeouts left.He would have easily won the challenge as well.that was a momentum change for them that would have kept a drive of theirs going.

Wilson should have done the jim harbaugh thing he did with the bears,ignore ditkas call and call for Lynch to run it up the middle.

this is the superbowl for god sakes,they were clearly not going to stop him as they were tired at the end like opposing defenses always get when he wears them down.If Im Lynch,i don't come back and play for that asshole carrol next year.I tell myself I got my ring,I'll take a lot more money somewhere else now.

btw owl,take my advise,dont waste your breath on pooper troll,you just end up talking to a brick wall.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2015)

gipper said:


> Lynch had 102 yards on 24 carriers...or about 4 yards a carrier.  Not too shabby.  The guy is a load.  The chances of stopping him from getting one yard, has to be very low.
> 
> Now the throw that was intercepted, chases of failure has to be a lot higher.  Why risk it in the biggest game and biggest play of the year.


 you don't unless you are paid off to throw the game and with carrols shady history at USC,I NOW think since he has his superbowl ring,he didn't care and took the payoff.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 2, 2015)

gipper said:


> Lynch had 102 yards on 24 carriers...or about 4 yards a carrier.  Not too shabby.  The guy is a load.  The chances of stopping him from getting one yard, has to be very low.
> 
> Now the throw that was intercepted, chases of failure has to be a lot higher.  Why risk it in the biggest game and biggest play of the year.


Big game, big mistakes


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > They have a time out, 26 seconds from the one yard line. The Pats and Belichick mysteriously not calling a time out. Basically representing that they are going to let them score, keep their time outs for Brady to have a shot to get into FG range.
> ...



No you Moron..the game wasn't fixed.  Why are you trying to fuck up a perfectly good tragedy?  Go back under your rock and your tin foil hat you fucking nitwit!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2015)

Huggy is in denial to no surprise.I believe Reggie Bush now in everything he said about carrol.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 2, 2015)

I can think of only one thing dumber than that call HHMMMMmmmm..???  ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Lynch had 102 yards on 24 carriers...or about 4 yards a carrier.  Not too shabby.  The guy is a load.  The chances of stopping him from getting one yard, has to be very low.
> ...



I think you're right, 9/11.  You don't throw away a Superbowl game championship like that.  You just don't.  There is something more to this story.  I believe it will come out one day.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Huggy is in denial to no surprise.I believe Reggie Bush now in everything he said about carrol.



What did Reggie Bush say about him?   I want to hear this.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



and you know this to be a fact because.............  that's right.  You don't.  You're assuming the game wasn't fixed.  Huge difference.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I believe he wanted his own team to lose. Why?  I do not know but his actions reveal the truth.  It wasn't a mistake. It wasn't a bad call.  It was done on purpose.   That is what I believe.  I'd like to know why he did it.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 2, 2015)

I can see the logic of the pass play call in that instance. Your squad just wasted 2 timeouts getting to the 1. You have 1 timeout and 20 seconds on the clock. If you run a pass play and someone is wide open you get a touchdown, else you throw the ball away and the clock stops. You can then run and if you don't get in, call a timeout. Then you can either run or pass on final play. I put the blame on Russell Wilson for not throwing the ball away. Bad decision.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Your babble is FIXED!!!  The Romans made it to control the stupid Christians.  They couldn't feed em to the lions fast enough so they came up with a plan to keep them stupid by their own devices.  The only thing dumber than THAT call is you retards thinking that your god calls ALL the plays.  Stop trying to contaminate a perfectly good sport with your stupid make believe sky fairies. Religion IS THE BIG SCAM.  Football is a HUMAN team sport.  No gods need apply.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 2, 2015)

Borillar said:


> I can see the logic of the pass play call in that instance. Your squad just wasted 2 timeouts getting to the 1. You have 1 timeout and 20 seconds on the clock. If you run a pass play and someone is wide open you get a touchdown, else you throw the ball away and the clock stops. You can then run and if you don't get in, call a timeout. Then you can either run or pass on final play. I put the blame on Russell Wilson for not throwing the ball away. Bad decision.



There were 30 seconds on the clock Dummy.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



You don't even WATCH football.  What are you doing here?  Get out.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 2, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I am a Christian, but I think it is very arrogant to claim that God cares about the outcome of a football game. Makes the game interviews almost insufferable when athletes go on making these claims and praising God for giving them victory. Makes folks listening wonder what may have pissed God off so much that their own circumstances may suck, like a little kid with cancer.  I think Jeremiah was claiming that God told him the Seahawks were going to win by some margin because the Patriots were cheaters. If the game turned out the way he claimed it would, I was going to ask him to put in a word to God  to lift the curse on the Vikings. 

I was rooting for the Seahawks and thought they had it in the bag when they got down to the 1. Then the inexplicable pass to the heart of the defense. You know, maybe Bevell brought the Viking's curse with him to the Seahawks...


----------



## Ravi (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


I wonder if Satan was working behind the scenes?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, it was God.  I asked God to make the Patriots win, and he listened to me.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

God LOVES the Patriots.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 2, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think he was on the sideline deflating balls.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


I didn't want them to win because I hate them almost as much as Tim Tebow. But something happened at the start of the game and made me cheer for them after all. God or the Devil? I just don't know....


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Chris, your faith is obviously much greater and deeper than Jeremiah and Russell Wilson's. Nice work.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Borillar said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Nope, wrong.  God told me that the Patriots are his favorite team.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Ravi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Huggy is in denial to no surprise.I believe Reggie Bush now in everything he said about carrol.


9/11 did you hear about this?  It is a comment from one of the readers on this news article about Carroll throwing the SB win away. 

Pete Carroll threw away Super Bowl with one awful decision New York Post

2 hours ago




There needs to be some changes to coaching. This is as much Russell Wilson's fault. These young new quarterbacks can't even fart on the field without the permission from the offensive coordinator. In the old days a quarterback would have read the signal from the sideline, come back to the huddle and said "Screw these arm chair quarterbacks upstairs....Lynch I'm giving you the ball.....can you get it in so we can end this thing?" Then after winning if he got  S---t for this he could publicly say "If they don't  like what I did then they can trade me to another team" That would show some balls. Too much of the game is puppeted by the powers at be that won't let a quarterback truly run the show even for one moment and so the lesson is learned through the loss.....or is it?

FlagShare
LikeReply


Casey3 hours ago


You can see when you play back the game he gets handed a cell phone by someone in a black hoodie just before he directs this play. Right after that quick phone call he changes this to a pass play and the guy with the phone disappears.

FlagShare
LikeReply


T T3 hours ago


Id fire him


_______________
Note the comment by the one guy - Casey?  He says he witnessed Carroll being handed a cell phone by someone dressed in a black hoodie right before he made that bad call -  and the person with hoodie disappears.   If you have recorded the game - play it back and see if you can see that.  What could be so important that you'd take a phone call at a time like that?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

Someone has already written a book on the subject.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

Watch this:


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Watch this:



Jeri, get lost and let us fans enjoy our win.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Unless they are playing the Bears, Packers, or Giants?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Borillar said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Lol.  Nope.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

Sounds like one of the Seahawks players writing under Judah s/n - thinks his owner and Carroll threw the game.  Look at his comment concerning this youtube video:


Reply
 · 












*judah j*
15 hours ago




Seahawks are the super bowl champs and that is all there is too it! You cannot lose in that fashion and claim to have legitimately won. N.e. are losers and that's it, and bevel and Carroll were paid by the league to call that play...all the higher ups were in on it, even our own owner paul allen wanted us to lose as you could see his shock an disappointment when kerse caught that miracle ball. Allen, Carroll, and bevel where probably like, "damn, we're suppose to throw this game! How are we gonna do it now?" "Oh, I know....let's just keep marshawn from punishing it in and throw it in heavy traffic from the 1 yard line in the super bowl with 30 sec left?......... (Blank) OUTTA HERE WITH THAT (Blank)! GAME THROWN!
Reply

___________
Sounds like one of the Seahawks was sounding off after the game to let people know what he thought about it.  I looked it up and the owner of the Seahawks is the co - founder of Microsoft and Bill Gates partner.  He's worth 16 billion dollars according to the Wiki page.  
 ·


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2015)

Borillar said:


> I can see the logic of the pass play call in that instance. Your squad just wasted 2 timeouts getting to the 1. You have 1 timeout and 20 seconds on the clock. If you run a pass play and someone is wide open you get a touchdown, else you throw the ball away and the clock stops. You can then run and if you don't get in, call a timeout. Then you can either run or pass on final play. I put the blame on Russell Wilson for not throwing the ball away. Bad decision.


Not buying it for a second.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Carroll threw the SB championship away.  The Patriots should have lost.  The writing is on the wall for this one.  THINK.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2015)

Borillar said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


yeah really Jerimiah.as glad as I am that you see eye to eye with me on this about carrol,please take this religion stuff to the religion section dude.

yeah I totally agree with you Borilla,it pisses me off when these stupid athletes bring in I think the good lord bullshit crap into it.ruins the whole celebration at the end.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I'm posting on a thread about the game. If you want a job as Moderator - apply for one.  Otherwise be quiet.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I'm didn't bring anything up in this particular dialogue.  They are talking about my having brought it up before.  Because they want to turn the discussion away from the fact that it is obvious Carroll threw the game.  That was all Pete Carroll.  Has nothing to do with God.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Watch this:
> ...


Apply for a Moderator job or be quiet, Chris.  You have no authority here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Huggy is in denial to no surprise.I believe Reggie Bush now in everything he said about carrol.
> ...



No I didn't see that.Thanks for posting it,very interesting stuff. this guy casey nailed it.Thats one of  the reasons  why the NFL really sucks these days.I miss the good old days when QB's got to call their own plays.the glory days of Bart Starr,Lynn Dawson.Johnny Unitas,Norm Van Brocklyn,and Otto Graham and other greats who got to call their own plays,those days are clearly over with.

funny that even linebacker Jamie Collins of the pats could not believe the call as did not Doug Baldwin.players like Baldwin of the seahawks are not going to have confidance in carrol anymore or respect him anymore and I don't blame them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



okay,my apologies.Yeah I know exactly what your talking about.Many of the posters at USMB that post in the sports section have got to be the most ignorant sports fans I know of.they are so arrogant they go into debates and ignore facts seeing only what they want to see.that if it doesn't go along with their warped views,they evade it and change the subject. many here got the warped logic that because they think its true,then whatever facts you have to show,they wont look at them convinced they are right. I have seen far many more posters at this other sports message site I post at that are far more intelligent than these nutcases are.

there are a few intelligent ones here I enjoy discussing sports with like blue phantom,the owl,alex and a few others.Not many though.they are so close minded as you are finding out.

this is what I have been dealing with at USMB in this section for years.you are finding out as I have how its impossible to reason with many of them here.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I found a youtube video today with comment section quoting what sounds like one of the Seahawks players sounding off. He said his own owner threw the game along with Carroll.  He sounded quite sure of it - I posted it on one of these threads somewhere.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 2, 2015)

I've never seen so many butt hurt excuses...................


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

Here it is, 9/11.  I found it on the comment section of a youtube video that was showing a reaction of one of the Seahawk players.

He wrote under s/n Judah:

Sounds like one of the Seahawks players writing under Judah s/n - thinks his owner and Carroll threw the game. Look at his comment concerning this youtube video:



Reply
·











*judah j*
15 hours ago




Seahawks are the super bowl champs and that is all there is too it! You cannot lose in that fashion and claim to have legitimately won. N.e. are losers and that's it, and bevel and Carroll were paid by the league to call that play...all the higher ups were in on it, even our own owner paul allen wanted us to lose as you could see his shock an disappointment when kerse caught that miracle ball. Allen, Carroll, and bevel where probably like, "damn, we're suppose to throw this game! How are we gonna do it now?" "Oh, I know....let's just keep marshawn from punishing it in and throw it in heavy traffic from the 1 yard line in the super bowl with 30 sec left?......... (Blank) OUTTA HERE WITH THAT (Blank)! GAME THROWN!
Reply

___________
Sounds like one of the Seahawks was sounding off after the game to let people know what he thought about it. I looked it up and the owner of the Seahawks owner's last name _is_ Allen and  he is the co - founder of Microsoft and Bill Gates partner. He's worth 16 billion dollars according to the Wiki page.
·


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> I've never seen so many butt hurt excuses...................



There is no excuse for throwing away a Superbowl Championship.  If you don't love the game get out of the business.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen so many butt hurt excuses...................
> ...


Shit happens....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Yes.  I give Casey an A for being so observant.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Not like that.   Not without a motive.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 2, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> They have a time out, 26 seconds from the one yard line. The Pats and Belichick mysteriously not calling a time out. Basically representing that they are going to let them score, keep their time outs for Brady to have a shot to get into FG range.
> 
> Hey Carroll, double tight ends, run it 3 times from one yard with beast. Not really hard and no time to call for a pass into the center where ALL THE FUCKING DEFENDERS ARE.
> 
> ...



Dumb by both Carrol and Wilson

18 inches away. Throw the damn ball away!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Watch this:


excellent stuff there.thanks for posting it.you will find with huggy he wont watch it because he has the arrogant belief that because he thinks it isn't true,he wont look at an opposing view.

they explained it so well in that video that not every game is rigged and it doesn't always got the way they planned it but everybody in the country knew these teams matched up evenly and it would come down to the wire and they could count on carrol to throw the game.

after seeing all this now,I think im just going to watch games of the past.

someone came on here before and made post how the officials came up with that bullshit tuck rule to make sure the patriots got to the superbowl and it had to do with 9/11.I didn't pay much attention to it back then but after seeing that video,I now don't take what he said back then with a grain of salt anymore.

that tuck rule was easily the biggest bullshit worst call in NFLplayoff  history making the  so clearly the PATRIOTS name would be seen in the superbowl.


another game that I have no doubt was as  rigged as this game was is the raiders/,bucs game.tim brown and jerry rice though that their coach Callahan sabotaged the game purposely so that his friend gruden would win the game.rice and brown are no dummies.why would carrol be any different than Callahan.

have you heard THIS story on that game by chance?

Jerry Rice agrees with Tim Brown Bill Callahan sabotaged us ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> I've never seen so many butt hurt excuses...................



dodgeball as always from you i see..


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Watch this:
> ...



I believe the story is in my thread Is the NFL Fixed?  I'll get the thread.  Hang on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


yep shit like getting paid off.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2015)

Seahawks were lucky to beat the Pack.......a one in a hundred win
They were lucky to make that bobbled catch......another one in a hundred

Their luck just ran out


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Watch this:
> ...



Here is the thread.   It's a series on the NFL fixed - the videos are all there and the Patriots are of special interest - they have the history going back 10 years on the games. 

Is the NFL Fixed US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Watch this:
> ...




also the center for the raiders mysteriously went awol the night before.i have no doubt whatsoever he got a payoff from gruden  to give him all their plays the fact we never heard from him again after that.

that's because the players even said the players on the bucs seemed like they were in the huddle with them because they knew every play they were calling.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Betrayal is the greatest sorrow - when it is within your own camp.  It should never happen. 

If what I suspect is true?  I could not possibly imagine how the Seahawks players are feeling right now.  I feel a great deal of compassion for them.  They worked hard to get to the Superbowl and for them to have their own coach and owner throw the game?  Wow.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

Pop23 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > They have a time out, 26 seconds from the one yard line. The Pats and Belichick mysteriously not calling a time out. Basically representing that they are going to let them score, keep their time outs for Brady to have a shot to get into FG range.
> ...



Let's leave Wilson out of it for the time being.  Dumb by Carroll?  No. I disagree with you, Pops.  Dumb is an inexperienced, overzealous first time on the field coach making such a call.  A 62 yr old professional coach like Carroll?  Not a chance.  This was intentional.

Look at Carroll's resume' and tell me that he didn't know what he was doing.

Pete Carroll - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
*Peter Clay "Pete" Carroll* (born September 15, 1951) is the head coachand executive vice president of the Seattle Seahawks of the National Football League (NFL). He is a former head coach of the New York Jets, the New England Patriots, and the University of Southern California (USC) Trojans. Carroll is one of only three football coaches who have won both a Super Bowl and a college football national championship (the others are Jimmy Johnson and Barry Switzer).[2]



*Contents*
  [hide] 

1 Early life
2 College
3 Coaching career
3.1 Collegiate assistant (1973–1983)
3.2 National Football League (1984–1999)
3.3 USC Trojans (2000–2009)
3.3.1 Hiring
3.3.2 Tenure
3.3.3 Accomplishments

3.4 NCAA sanctions
3.4.1 NCAA ruling
3.4.2 Reactions

3.5 Seattle Seahawks (2010–present)
3.6 Head coaching record
3.6.1 National Football League
3.6.2 College

3.7 Coaching tree
3.8 Personal awards
3.8.1 2003
3.8.2 2004
3.8.3 2005
3.8.4 2006
3.8.5 2014


4 Coaching style
_______________
over thinking it?  I think not.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 2, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I couldn't believe it. You need 3 feet, you have 3 downs to get it, and you have the perfect player to use to get it, and instead of going with him you throw a risky pass in the heart of the defense.
> Couldn't have been stupider.
> 
> Darrell Bevell should be looking for a new team by the end of the day. Maybe some Pop Warner team will pick him up.


Only 26 seconds and each play takes 13 - 15 seconds. 

Sorry, I pass it first to set up the run. The D was ready for a run. The pass would have worked if it was to the back of the endzone. It's either a TD or an incompletion. That pass was nothing but bad news. It shrunk the field so even if they were set up for the run they can cover it.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't believe it. You need 3 feet, you have 3 downs to get it, and you have the perfect player to use to get it, and instead of going with him you throw a risky pass in the heart of the defense.
> ...


Everyone in the stadium was looking for Lynch to get the ball. Play action and let Wilson run to the left with the option to run, throw or throw it away

Throw the ball into traffic?  idiotic


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't believe it. You need 3 feet, you have 3 downs to get it, and you have the perfect player to use to get it, and instead of going with him you throw a risky pass in the heart of the defense.
> ...



If it had worked, it would have been a good play.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



It's valid though that they were trying to catch the Patriots defense by surprise by throwing a pass for a touchdown.  Why not?  Teams do that all the time.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...





ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



It isn't valid but there is one valid point.  Pete Carroll threw the game away and the Patriots got what Pete Carroll threw away.  They didn't "win it" but they were "given it" and I'm sure they were thankful for getting the SB win anyway they could get it.  I don't think how they win is very high on the list of their priorities.  You know?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 2, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> They have a time out, 26 seconds from the one yard line. The Pats and Belichick mysteriously not calling a time out. Basically representing that they are going to let them score, keep their time outs for Brady to have a shot to get into FG range.
> 
> Hey Carroll, double tight ends, run it 3 times from one yard with beast. Not really hard and no time to call for a pass into the center where ALL THE FUCKING DEFENDERS ARE.
> 
> ...



He probably thought he'd pick on the rookie and if his receiver missed the catch that would stop the clock then they could give it to lynch the next play.

Everyone thought lynch was going to get that ball.

What happened? Seattle's luck ran out.  They got lucky Brady didn't score on the opening drive. Lucky they scored before the first half and lucky they got to the 1 yrd line at the end of the game and lucky they beat Green bay


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I'm ignoring your posts now Jeri, until you come to your senses, or until you are talking about something other than football.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The devil made him do it.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Jerri you are a fucking nutjob

Stop bothering us with your posts


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You are sounding more retarded every post.

No one threw anything away. 109 times this season a ball has been thrown on the one into the end zone, no interceptions. It is a high percentage play, learn the game before you post silly stuff and 911 inside nut job, he is a tool. Look at his stupid Rams moving to LA thread, it goes to prove he has a screw loose. 

It's a game. Carroll gambled on a high percentage play and lost. 30 teams would loved to been in Seattle's shoes yesterday. The NFL had a blow out last year and it happened with a very popular QB, if they planned this, why didn't they plan it for last year? 

Don't answer any of the questions, it will make you sound dumber than what you are trying to sound already.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Exactly. But it didn't. I wouldn't have thrown it over the middle. It's harder to cover somebody that's running full bore to the flat, but this guy just did a crossing pattern over the middle that should have worked but somebody missed their assignment and the safety was free, anticipated the play, and got to the ball first. Too much congestion in the middle. They were hoping that the height of the WR would make it easy for him to catch it.

If the o-line was mauling the Patriot's line I would have just run it, but they weren't. The Patriots probably would have stuffed him. My first choice would have been a rollout option pass to the back. Wilson could have run it in easy if nobody was open. The guys on the field would have known what would work. Wilson is really good at improvising. Seattle didn't have much time, but they were moving the ball and had the momentum. They had to do something unpredictable. So I'd fake a run to the FB playaction pass and toss it to a TE or a back or a WR but I think Wilson wasn't sure he could make the throw. Brady could make the throw, or Manning, or Luck, but Wilson is a bit limited. His biggest threat is running. It helps on the goaline if you're 6'5" and can see everything. Those guys are big and tall. It's like throwing over a wall sometimes. So sideline pass is the way to go. 

But I'm not a coach.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 2, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the logic of the pass play call in that instance. Your squad just wasted 2 timeouts getting to the 1. You have 1 timeout and 20 seconds on the clock. If you run a pass play and someone is wide open you get a touchdown, else you throw the ball away and the clock stops. You can then run and if you don't get in, call a timeout. Then you can either run or pass on final play. I put the blame on Russell Wilson for not throwing the ball away. Bad decision.
> ...


just playing devil's advocate there. If it was me calling the plays, I would have let Lynch pound it in.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 2, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> They have a time out, 26 seconds from the one yard line. The Pats and Belichick mysteriously not calling a time out. Basically representing that they are going to let them score, keep their time outs for Brady to have a shot to get into FG range.
> 
> Hey Carroll, double tight ends, run it 3 times from one yard with beast. Not really hard and no time to call for a pass into the center where ALL THE FUCKING DEFENDERS ARE.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't have thrown it if it wasn't there. Isnt he a running qb? He could have thrown it away.

This is just like when my 05 pistons should have repeated and they blew it in game 7.

This will haunt seahawk fans for years.

Brady is a very happy man. He's a living legend.  Payton wants to be him.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If what I suspect is true?  I could not possibly imagine how the Seahawks players are feeling right now.  I feel a great deal of compassion for them.  They worked hard to get to the Superbowl and for them to have their own coach and owner throw the game?  Wow.


Get a grip retard.

You sound more idiotic than usual.   .....    

.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 2, 2015)

*Take a chill pill butt-hurt fans....


(Health.com) *-- This Sunday's Super Bowl could prove to be a real heartbreaker for some fans of the losing team.

A new study suggests that the emotional stress fans feel after a loss may trigger fatal heart attacks, especially in people who already have heart disease. Stress generates the so-called fight-or-flight response, which causes sharp upticks in heart rate and blood pressure that can strain the heart.

For people with heart disease -- or for those who are at risk due to factors such as obesity, smoking, and diabetes -- such strain can prove harmful, if not fatal.
heart attacks and the super bowl - Yahoo Search Results


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

> *Marshawn Lynch on not getting ball: 'Football is a team sport'*



Marshawn Lynch on not getting ball Football is a team sport Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2015)

Ravi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > They have a time out, 26 seconds from the one yard line. The Pats and Belichick mysteriously not calling a time out. Basically representing that they are going to let them score, keep their time outs for Brady to have a shot to get into FG range.
> ...


 
The pass was there, the guy was open

But because of where it was thrown on the field, there was very little margin for error. The pass was ahead of the receiver and the receiver did not make an agressive move for the ball....the defender did


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



That kid made a heads up play, that's for sure.    Imagine being in his shoes as a 21-year-old kid?  He must be so excited.  He's got a great career ahead of him, I think.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


 
If you looked at the body language of the Patriots, they looked morally defeated. After that miracle catch that should have fallen harmlessly to the ground, the Patriots were like "Oh, no, not again"
I think Lynch would have pounded it in, I think Wilson could have gone play action and run it in, I think throwing a pass into traffic gave the Patriots the only chance they had to win


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 He does now
For a guy with an NFL career that was hanging by a thread, he is now part of NFL history


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's much harder to "pound it in" when you are so close to the end zone though.  That's why they decided to try and pass it, I think.  They were trying to take the Pats defense by surprise because they figured we were expecting them to run it in.  That's my theory.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Look at this little clip, it includes the interception.  Seahawks guy got USED.  Lol.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think it would have been the safest thing to do, however I think Carroll was worried about giving Brady too much time to get it down field, remember the Seattle game against Atlanta, they gave Atlanta too much time to score. 

I would have ran it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 3, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



They only had 26 seconds left.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


 
There were 26 seconds left in the game. Brady would have had about 20 seconds or less for a miracle


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > They have a time out, 26 seconds from the one yard line. The Pats and Belichick mysteriously not calling a time out. Basically representing that they are going to let them score, keep their time outs for Brady to have a shot to get into FG range.
> ...




Conspiracy nuts never miss a chance to be stupid.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 3, 2015)

Another thing to consider is that 
Seahawks’ Marshawn Lynch isn’t a sure thing from the 1-yard line
Over his career, Lynch has had 36 carries from the opponent’s 1-yard line. *More often than not, he didn’t reach the end zone*. He scored on 15 of those carries, or 41.7 percent of the time. On 12 of those carries, he did not gain a yard. On nine of them, he lost yardage.
So maybe the play call was not as bad as the actual pass attempt.


Seahawks 8217 Marshawn Lynch isn 8217 t exactly money from the 1-yard line - The Washington Post


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Another thing to consider is that
> Seahawks’ Marshawn Lynch isn’t a sure thing from the 1-yard line
> Over his career, Lynch has had 36 carries from the opponent’s 1-yard line. *More often than not, he didn’t reach the end zone*. He scored on 15 of those carries, or 41.7 percent of the time. On 12 of those carries, he did not gain a yard. On nine of them, he lost yardage.
> So maybe the play call was not as bad as the actual pass attempt.
> ...



That is very interesting.  So it wasn't a guaranteed touchdown if he ran the ball after all.


----------



## Theowl32 (Feb 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing to consider is that
> ...




It is not that they passed, although I would have certainly ran Lynch. It is the pass play that was called with a short QB.  

If they are going to pass, I personally think a play action to Lynch and bootleg would be the call. Takes advantage of a few things. One, the entire Pats defense was anticipating Lynch. They were gassed at that time of the game. I do not think they would have been able to touch Wilson and IF he gets around the end, it is a TD. Whether by pass or by run. 

I am thinking that from 1 yard you have to consider the Pats were ranked either 31st or 32nd in the NFL against short yardage and you have beast. 

Throwing a slant in the middle with a short QB lends itself to too many bad possibilities. I do not think it was a horrible throw. Sometimes interceptions are actually about the DB making a great play. Butler, made a great play. Have to give it to him. He jumped it, and it was not a situation where Wilson has to read him. It is a bang bang play. There is no "read." 

I have heard Cris Carter say Wilson needed to throw the ball low. Well, look at the play. If he throws the ball low, it goes into the back of the guard or the tackle. Consider the height of Wilson. 

It was an asinine call, cause it put too much risk. Unnecessary risk.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



Well, apparently the coach didn't think so.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 3, 2015)

*"I do not blame Wilson. Worst play call in the history OF SPORTS."*

The more I think about it my reaction needs to be adjusted.  It was NOT the worst call ever.  It was the worst TIME ever to have a play fail in that fashion.  Nobody CHOKED.  Our receiver COULD have made a
better effort for the ball but the DB #21 Butler made a fantastic break on the ball and hit our receiver #83 with his shoulder as the ball arrived making it impossible to even reach out and prevent the interception.  The DB's timing was perfect.  If he had arrived a fraction of a second earlier he would have been flagged for pass interference. It was just an exceptional play by the Patriots much more than a bad play by the Hawks.

If the very same play had occurred say in the third qtr nobody would say it was the worst call or throw.  Seattle intercepted a Tom Brady pass in the first qtr on the same goal line.  THAT pass was HORRIBLE!  Nobody even brings it up.  

Any play or series of plays starting on the one yard line 2nd down with only 30 seconds in the game had better not fail or the offense of that team will be criticized.  If Lynch had tried to run it in and lost yardage everyone would be screaming their heads off.   It wasn't THE CALL...it was an opportunity to win from the one yard line with 30 seconds left on the clock.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> *"I do not blame Wilson. Worst play call in the history OF SPORTS."*
> 
> The more I think about it my reaction needs to be adjusted.  It was NOT the worst call ever.  It was the worst TIME ever to have a play fail in that fashion.  Nobody CHOKED.  Our receiver COULD have made a
> better effort for the ball but the DB #21 Butler made a fantastic break on the ball and hit our receiver #83 with his shoulder as the ball arrived making it impossible to even reach out and prevent the interception.  The DB's timing was perfect.  If he had arrived a fraction of a second earlier he would have been flagged for pass interference. It was just an exceptional play by the Patriots much more than a bad play by the Hawks.
> ...


 
My problem with the call was not the fact that they called a pass, but the risk involved in where it was thrown. Throwing in traffic leaves you open to a deflected pass, a bobble, a fumble and yes, an outright interception

Wilson is the best running QB in the game. With everyone looking for Lynch to get the ball, a play action would have frozen the D and allowed Wilson to roll out and either run it in or float a pass to the back of the endzone


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 4, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *"I do not blame Wilson. Worst play call in the history OF SPORTS."*
> ...



Short over the middle pass was a bad pass by Russell Wilson. He made a bad decision and paid the price. 

Seattle had a 10 point lead with just over 8 minutes to go and couldn't hold on. Down by 4 with just over 2 minutes and couldn't pull out a victory. The Seattle fans were all laughing about Marino and Manning being chokers and comeback QBs. LOL!


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 4, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> If Lynch had tried to run it in and lost yardage everyone would be screaming their heads off. It wasn't THE CALL...it was an opportunity to win from the one yard line with 30 seconds left on the clock.


Lynch might have been stopped once from the one, but it's not likely he would have been stopped on two or three attempts from one yard out. Maybe Party Pete allowed politics to color his call?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


 
People forget about the biggest choke by Seattle. The interception was just the final nail in the coffin

The great Seattle defense was being touted as one of the greatest of all time. They have a 10 point lead and eight minutes left in the game and they could not seal the deal. Sherman was celebrating and taunting on the sideline about how the game was over...nobody told Brady

THAT was their choke


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 4, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > If Lynch had tried to run it in and lost yardage everyone would be screaming their heads off. It wasn't THE CALL...it was an opportunity to win from the one yard line with 30 seconds left on the clock.
> ...



That is right, however the pass should have a) been caught b) went incomplete.

I would not have thought Wilson would have tried to force the play. 

Seattle would have had either a TD, or an incomplete pass, and 20 seconds and two plays to go one yard. 

Wilson made a dumb pass, he should have throw it away.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 4, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That impossible catch might have made Seattle think it was destiny and they thought it was a given they would score.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
I thought it was a given too


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Lol.  Well that would be dumb as hell.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 4, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > If what I suspect is true?  I could not possibly imagine how the Seahawks players are feeling right now.  I feel a great deal of compassion for them.  They worked hard to get to the Superbowl and for them to have their own coach and owner throw the game?  Wow.
> ...


dude he is right that the coach threw the game.not  pretty idiotic at all  considering his checkered history at USC.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 4, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Lol! It wasn't thrown, look at the game situation and it makes sense of course that is where you and logic fail.
Oh and I know your response. lol! 
Loser.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



yeah carrol i have no doubt has the 2 million or so he was paid off hidden well in his house somewhere.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


considering how corrupt the NFL is this day and age,I dont doubt it for a minute paul allen was in on it as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen so many butt hurt excuses...................
> ...


exactly.well said.

It isn't valid but there is one valid point. Pete Carroll threw the game away and the Patriots got what Pete Carroll threw away. They didn't "win it" but they were "given it" and I'm sure they were thankful for getting the SB win anyway they could get it. I don't think how they win is very high on the list of their priorities. You know?

best damn post on this thread bar none.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


 exactly.could not have said ti better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 4, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't believe it. You need 3 feet, you have 3 downs to get it, and you have the perfect player to use to get it, and instead of going with him you throw a risky pass in the heart of the defense.
> ...



dude even if they were ready they sure as fuck would not have stopped him.Beastmode when he sees that endzone from just one yard out,he is unstoppable.oh and the pats defense was all gassed out and were not able to tackle him at all in the fourth quarter,plus they were horrible in those situations all year long. and you sure as hell would not have passed it in the middle in traffic with a short quarterback like wilson.i guarantee you carrol told him to make sure and throw it in the middle and not throw it away.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 4, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...




exactly,dumb is Brian shittenheimer who just got fired by the rams as offensiver coordinater this off season and got booed out of new york.His dad marty i call marty the moron shittenheimer.

the shittenhimers are idiots.carrol is not an idiot.he INTENTIONALLY told wilson to throw it in the middle and told him to throw it and make somethign happen and not throw it away.wislon of course will never say carrol told him that and put it on himself but what do you expect from wilson? He isnt going to spill the beans on carrol while he is still his coach.

you schooled pops big time there.well done.

He probably thought he'd pick on the rookie and if his receiver missed the catch that would stop the clock then they could give it to lynch the next play.

Everyone thought lynch was going to get that ball.

What happened? Seattle's luck ran out. They got lucky Brady didn't score on the opening drive. Lucky they scored before the first half and lucky they got to the 1 yrd line at the end of the game and lucky they beat Green bay

luck my ass,their defense pounded the shit out of brady.they got well ahead of them in the second half cause carrol sent the house which is why they got penetration.He later only sent a four man pass rush and that allowed brady to  pick them apart.carrol wanted to give the pats the chance to come back and make it a game so he stopped sening the house.

and so what if everyone knew he was going to get the ball,they sure as hell were not going to stop him,they were horrible all year long in those situations and had a terrible run defense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 4, 2015)

three farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 4, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




of couse you wouldn't have thrown it over the middle.an idiot like Brian Shittenheimer of the shittnheimer family would but carrol is not an idiot.He purposely through the game.fuck the NFL.Im done with superbowls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 4, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Another thing to consider is that
> Seahawks’ Marshawn Lynch isn’t a sure thing from the 1-yard line
> Over his career, Lynch has had 36 carries from the opponent’s 1-yard line. *More often than not, he didn’t reach the end zone*. He scored on 15 of those carries, or 41.7 percent of the time. On 12 of those carries, he did not gain a yard. On nine of them, he lost yardage.
> So maybe the play call was not as bad as the actual pass attempt.
> ...


with the PATS defensive line he WAS a sure thing.they were atrocious at stopping the run during the season and especially at the goal line.they were ranked towards the bottom.Lynch was running all over them.carrol was so obviously paid off to throw the game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 4, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 4, 2015)

Theowl32 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


an asinine call that someone like brian shittenhiemer would make but not carrol.He is far too experienced a coach to make a mistake like that.

like you said,they were ranked near dead last in short yardage,you got the beast,you use him,that is unless you are going to throw the game like carrol purporsely did.fuck the NFL.they have played me for a sucker long enough.no more.unless its my chargers in the superbowl,then for now on from here on out,fuck the superbowl.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> yeah carrol i have no doubt has the 2 million or so he was paid off hidden well in his house somewhere.




STFU with this asinine bullshit already, you fucking mental case.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 4, 2015)

damn this thread is sure attracting all the trolls.thank god for the ignore feature.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 4, 2015)

^^^   ^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 4, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 4, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> .fuck the NFL.Im done with superbowls.




Good, then you can finally STFU and go be crazy about something else.


----------

